

ThinkTutorial.com: Incredible Growth - AlphaEvolve
http://news.prestancegroup.com/thinktutorial-incredible-growth/
As a fellow entrepreneur, I am sharing some data on the recent growth ThinkTutorial.com has been experiencing.
======
AlphaEvolve
You know when they say "They had almost nothing and they made it from
scratch"? They are most likely talking about people like me (and you). Funding
your dream with whatever you have (or have left..). No Serie A, B, etc. Just
choosing to invest in your dream instead of buying that new suit.

Sometimes it works, sometimes it fails. I've got my shares of failures before
this and will probably still have failures in the future. That's part of the
risk you take when you try to make it happen on your own.

I know it's still way too early to declare victory.

ThinkTutorial.com's growth is for now only numbers and traffic volume
increases. I however know that if I was able to help someone out there
answering a question they had through our tutorials, then I am fully
satisfied, and thus: Successful. It's sometimes just a matter of perspective.

Thank you all for spreading the word around. It's much appreciated!

------
AlphaEvolve
clickable link to <http://ThinkTutorial.com>

